# Phoenix Suns @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (28-16)*


*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*


*Suns Individual Stats* 





 * @*














* Philadelphia 76ers* *(23-21) *​
*PG * *A. Iverson * - *SG* *A. Iguodala* -* SF* *K. Korver* - *PF* *C. Webber* - *C* *S. Dalembert*

*
76ers Individual Stats* 

​




*Tuesday, Jan 31th - 7PM ET/4PM PT - Wachovia Center - Philadelphia, PA​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *106.3 42.7 27.0 * 
*Opponents*- *100.8 46.9 17.4 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.5* 
*Rebounds* *S. Marion 11.9* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.4 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.3 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.4 * 
*3PT% * *S. Nash  42.4* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 2.0 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 








*76ers Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Philadelphia* *101.1 41.8 19.8 * 
* Opponents* *101.3 43.1 23.0 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** A. Iverson 33.6 * 
*Rebounds* *C. Webber* *9.9 * 
* Assists * *A. Iverson 7.6 * 
*FG%* *A. Iguodala  51.4 * 
* FT%* *A. Iverson  * *78.8*
*3PT%* *K. Korver  43.1 * 
*Blocks* *S. Dalembert 3.4 * 
*Steals* *A. Iverson  1.9*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not sure Iverson back for this game or not. So I put him there. I'll adjust it if someone confirms he's not.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm anticipating a big game from Marion and Nash since they haven't a double-double in the last two games.


I think Nash+Marion will win us the game tonight.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think AI will go off if raj isnt playing. I want to see Steven Hunter block the **** out of us and make us regret not signing him. Hunter would be really good for us now, we need that shotblocking guy in the paint. Even though has the IQ of a rock, he can still block and he even dunks too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> I think AI will go off if raj isnt playing. I want to see Steven Hunter block the **** out of us and make us regret not signing him. Hunter would be really good for us now, we need that shotblocking guy in the paint. Even though has the IQ of a rock, he can still block and he even dunks too.



16 million for what 4 yrs i think he got? he was paid too much for us to resign him and shouldn't get half of what we were gonna offer him. Probably what Grant got or less. Sure, he blocked shots and dunked the ball when he caught the ball but he didn't do it consistently enough. He would not have much of an impact that would make us significantly much better than we are now. Probably, would have the same record. This at least gives us some relief later on to resign Diaw or sign picks later on. Or we'd have to trade them. 

Our front office is prolly thrilled we didn't resign him. I know I am :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> 16 million for what 4 yrs i think he got? he was paid too much for us to resign him and shouldn't get half of what we were gonna offer him. Probably what Grant got or less. Sure, he blocked shots and dunked the ball when he caught the ball but he didn't do it consistently enough. He would not have much of an impact that would make us significantly much better than we are now. Probably, would have the same record. This at least gives us some relief later on to resign Diaw or sign picks later on. Or we'd have to trade them.
> 
> Our front office is prolly thrilled we didn't resign him. I know I am :biggrin:


yah i know u mo fo but its aite i would have liked his sick blocks anyways hah ha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AI isn't playing, but we'll killing em. it's 70-55 not too long into the 3rd last i saw.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> yah i know u mo fo but its aite i would have liked his sick blocks anyways hah ha



mo fo? lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

we're up 95-75 with 8 mins or so left.

Bell is back and has 21 pts. 7-11 and 5-8 from 3 pt land so far.

Nash 17pts and 8 assists so far as well


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damn Diaw has 14 pts, 11 rebounds and 11 assists

and it's 103-81. 5 mins or so left


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Diaw has 14 points, 11 rebounds, and 9 assists (according to sportsline). The past two possesions, Diaw got an easy shot and a nice slam. Still about 6 minutes left for him to get the triple double.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> damn Diaw has 14 pts, 11 rebounds and 11 assists
> 
> and it's 103-81. 5 mins or so left


Guess he has the triple double; good for him! :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Diaw has 14 points, 11 rebounds, and 9 assists (according to sportsline). The past two possesions, Diaw got an easy shot and a nice slam. Still about 6 minutes left for him to get the triple double.



yahoo sports has 11 assists and with 5 mins 30 something. so who knows?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 123-99. damnit. it was like 121-93 with like 36 secs or so left, i wanted to keep em more down before our season avg so we can get it down under a 100 again. ****ers.

Diaw finished with 14 pts, 11 rebs, and 13 assists


PHX-PHI


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice win... and FINALLY!!!! Diaw got that ever evasive triple-double ^_^


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We rocked 'em. Diaw was killin' out there.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Great game for the Suns.


We could of used Bell in that Cleveland game.


And I knew Diaw would get a dripple-dub. (Who didn't?)


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

It was the first time in history a french player registered a triple double in an NBA game . Thank you Phoenix


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am sorry but Philly just can't play against us... even with AI. 

Great job, Diaw!


----------



## fezqo (Aug 31, 2004)

yup, at last a triple-double... Hmmm feels good, 1st frenchman ever to achieve a T-D, well done Boris! :clap:


----------

